# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > بحث و گفتگو در مورد فناوری های مرتبط با جاوا >  انتخاب تکنولوژی برای توسعه سازمان

## NOROOZY

در شرکت لازم است برنامه نویسی تحب وب را شروع کنیم در کارخانه ای  نسبتا بزرگ . مشاور اصرار بر استفاده از جاوا برای توسعه دارد . البته اپلیکیشن های ما همه اش مبتنی بر دیتا بیس برای کنترل و گزارشگیری از فرایند های سازمانی مثل انبار و و روندهای کار کارگاهها ست و گزارشگیری از عملکردها .
در تصمیم گیری مرددم که از دات نت استفاده کنیم یا از تکنولوژی های اوپن سورس .
دوستان لطفا راهنمایی کنید .

----------


## vahid-p

با هر کدوم مسلط تری انجام بده.
به نظر من برای چنین کارهایی حتی php که اپن سورس هست و همچنین مخصوص تحت وب، هم میتونه این کارها رو انجام بده. از طرفی برنامه نویسای زیادی در دسترس دارید.
کلا همشون خوبن :)

----------


## negative60

من خودم تو اینجور پروژه‌ها تجربه ندارم اما دوستان با سابقه که تو این زمینه سالها کار کردن به Java EE رسیدن

----------

